# 1971 GTO Hood Scoop Inserts



## wingmkr2 (May 29, 2018)

Need to strip and paint a new set of hood scoop inserts I purchased. Does anyone know if these parts are magnesium vs aluminum? Has anyone striped then painted theirs and if so what process did they use?


----------

